# First crab harvest of the summer!



## masondixon (Jun 10, 2017)

Not really Q but figured you guys would enjoy seeing a pic or two. 
Woke up at 1:30 am headed down to the beautiful Pax River with my pops for the first crabbing trip of the season. The crab gods were smiling. Weather was beautiful and we nailed just under two bushels of #1's and jumbos in just a few hours. Sorry no pics of the trip, too busy netting blue crabs, just a few shots of the feast.












IMG_2569.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Jun 10, 2017


















IMG_2570.JPG



__ masondixon
__ Jun 10, 2017





That was just the first round. We ate a few more from the second pot. The rest were getting packed up for a trip to my MIL in NJ, or getting picked for crab cakes. The crabs were packed full of sweet meat and mustard. Some of the best we have had in the past few years. 
I am going to start exploring how I can incorporate crab meat into my smoking endeavors as there will be lots more crabbing to come this summer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 10, 2017)

You lucky dog!

I would love to have blue crabs available like that.

Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 10, 2017)

I love blue crabs! A pile of crabs and a couple pints of beer are all that's needed.

Find a baked crab cake recipe and smoke them instead.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 19, 2017)

MD. I am jealous ! I would love a feed of blue crabs, we used to net our share on Cheasapeake Bay when I was a kid.


----------

